# [SOLVED] Driver problem



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi 
I've just installed XP pro on a Philips Freevents X57 that had Vista Home preinstalled, however it's proving difficult to find drivers. If I could get the ethernet and the network controllers the rest should be a little easier to find, can anyone please point me in the right direction any help is much appreciated.

Henry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,
I am not familiar with this unit, but will try to give you a helping hand.
The first thing is did you or do you have a backup copy of Vista if need be.
If you could run Everest below my signature and post the results this will give me a better idea as to what is in this machine.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Bill
Sadly no I don't have a backup copy of Vista and frankly I'm a little redfaced about that. Would the drivers be the same for XP pro and Vista? I'm downloading Everest and will run it on the laptop asap and get the info to you.
Thanks
Henry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,
No, we are not going to be that lucky. Vista drivers and XP drivers are not the same.
You are now stuck as I am not sure if we can find all the drivers for this unit to make it work. The Everest report may give us a fighting chance though. Also, if you could supply the serial # or product # that may help me find the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Bill
It's a philips freevents 15NB57
model no EAA-89
I'm having a little trouble posting the log file from everest, error msg says it's too big

Henry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,
Can you Post the summary?
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I PM you


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Somebody here is living right. EAA-89 is the same as an Advent 7093. Not much help at the Advent site. But some blessed soul has provided all the files for you, and as far as I can tell they all are for windows XP.

Web page site link:

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7093.htm

Web page download link:

http://www.uktfs.co.uk/updates/advent/TW3/

HTH

Bill


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Sorry Bill 
Tried em all and no joy starting to wish I'd never heard of Philips Freevents now. Thanks so much for all the help

Henry

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer JACKSON-38E2560
Generator Jackson
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-01-28
Time 18:39


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JACKSON-38E2560
User Name Jackson

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 1500 MHz (7 x 214)
Motherboard Name Intel Corporation SANTA ROSA CRB
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2038 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (09/05/07)

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560A
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 2282 MB (205 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (192.168.11.2)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem Disk free space is only 9% on drive C:.


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 00 2A 06 01 90 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 30 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 13 11 00 FF 03 00 00 00 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0A 91 28 64 00 30 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 02 2A 07 00 90 00 03 00 00 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 60 F0 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 28 64 00 30 
Offset 50: 04 00 30 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 05 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 4D 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 23 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 05 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: Video Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 03 2A 00 00 90 00 03 00 80 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 70 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 28 64 00 30 
Offset 50: 04 00 30 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 4D 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 23 00 03 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 05 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F00: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 34 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F01: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 35 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F07: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3A 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 D0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1B F00: PCI Device [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 4B 28 06 01 10 00 03 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 D0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3F 28 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 90 F0 90 F0 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 11 00 11 2C 11 01 
Offset 50: 42 00 11 30 E0 A0 10 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 03 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F01: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 41 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 20 20 00 00 
Offset 20: 80 F0 80 F0 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 02 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 18 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F02: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 43 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 03 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 20 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F05: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 49 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 09 00 30 30 00 20 
Offset 20: 40 F0 50 F0 01 F0 31 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 06 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 18 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 30 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 31 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 32 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 36 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 44 D0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 FF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801xxM Mobile I/O Controller Hub

Offset 00: 86 80 48 24 07 01 10 00 F3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 0C 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: A0 F0 A0 F0 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 15 28 07 01 10 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 80 80 80 80 90 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 0F 1C 71 16 00 00 41 16 7C 00 81 03 04 00 
 Offset 90: 69 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 24 0E 00 00 01 00 80 00 01 1C 0A 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 CF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 20 02 4C C3 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 69 23 23 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 28 28 05 00 B0 02 03 80 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: E1 18 00 00 D1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 80 57 E3 40 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 02 00 01 81 80 01 00 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3E 28 03 01 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 03 04 04 00 00 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 22 42 00 05 10 00 02 00 80 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 90 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 01 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 D0 22 C8 03 00 00 0D 
Offset D0: 05 E0 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 11 00 C0 0E 00 00 10 08 1B 00 11 1C 07 00 
Offset F0: 42 01 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B04 D00 F00: Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: AB 11 63 43 07 01 10 40 13 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 80 F0 00 00 00 00 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 F0 01 00 80 A0 01 01 50 03 FE 00 20 00 13 
Offset 50: 03 5C 00 80 FF FF FF FF 00 00 24 01 05 E0 80 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 A8 E8 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 11 00 C0 8F 04 05 00 40 1B 00 11 AC 07 00 
Offset F0: 48 01 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B0B D09 F00: Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 4C 10 39 80 07 01 10 02 00 00 07 06 10 31 82 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 A0 F0 A0 00 00 02 0B 0C 0C 04 00 F0 BF FE 
Offset 20: 00 F0 BF FE 00 F0 BF FA 00 E0 BF FE 00 FF 00 00 
Offset 30: FC FF 00 00 00 FD 00 00 FC FD 00 00 14 01 C0 00 
Offset 40: 2D 15 63 07 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 60 90 44 08 19 00 83 82 04 00 1B 00 22 19 00 01 
Offset 90: C0 22 66 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 12 FE 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 1B 4A C6 A0 32 9B 01 73 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B0B D09 F01: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 4C 10 3A 80 16 01 10 02 00 10 00 0C 10 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 60 A0 F0 00 00 A0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 03 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 08 00 00 82 10 00 00 2D 15 63 07 00 00 00 00 

B0B D09 F02: Mass Storage Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 4C 10 3B 80 00 01 10 02 00 00 80 01 10 39 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 50 A0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 07 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 2D 15 63 07 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B0B D09 F03: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 4C 10 3C 80 06 01 10 02 00 01 05 08 10 39 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 68 A0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 07 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 7E 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 2D 15 63 07 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 34 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.w.[.000000000000."[email protected] VGA Compatible BIOS. .Z.j.x...
C000:0040 PCIR...*................................t.............\.........
C000:0080 ...................................d......d......d.....0d......d
C000:00C0 ......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d.
C000:0100 .....d.....0d......d......d.....0$......$......d.......... ....`
C000:0140 ".......N... [email protected] ...88.......... .1X. (.........V.
C000:0180 .1X. .P.......... .0X. @[email protected]&0..6.......... A. 0.`..
C000:01C0 .......$.`A.(00`........0*..Q.*@0p.........4..Q.*@...........=..
C000:0200 [email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@.....
C000:0240 ....h[..r.<P...........t..r.<P..........0.6..2.l..4....8....:...
C000:0280 .<.D..A.6..C.l..E....I....K....M.D..P 6..R l..T ...X ...Z ...\ D
C000:02C0 ..`....a....b ...c....d....e ...f....g....h ...i....j....k ...l.
C000:0300 ...m....n ...o....p....q .......................................
C000:0340 ........................................................For Eval
C000:0380 uation Use Only....(........c-'(.+..............................
C000:03C0 ...................(........c-'(.+..............................


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00
PCI/AGP 104C-8039: Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 104C-803A: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 104C-803B: Mass Storage Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 104C-803C: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 11AB-4363: Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2815: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2828: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2830: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2831: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2832: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2834: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2835: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2836: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283A: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283E: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283F: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2841: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2843: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2849: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-284B: PCI Device [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A00: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A02: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A03: Video Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-4222: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection [NoDB]
PnP SYN100C: PS/2 Compatible Mouse [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*



Henry said:


> Sorry Bill
> Tried em all and no joy starting to wish I'd never heard of Philips Freevents now. Thanks so much for all the help
> 
> Henry


Did you download and UnZip this file first?

http://www.uktfs.co.uk/updates/advent/TW3/01_Chipset.zip

Then run the Setup.Exe file?

That is the Main Chipset file for an Intel "Mobile Intel 945PM Express". I've downloaded the archive and it ONLY supports W2K, Windows XP 32 Bit and Windows XP 64 Bit. There is no mention of Windows Vista anywhere in that archive. It should have worked!

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,
Do not give up yet.
Yes, you need to rienstall windows as the partition is way to small (only 205 MB left)
But as brow96 states and as far as I see on the EVEREST report and the link you provided we have a fighting chance.
Please reinstall XP, you have 149GB. If you want to make 2 partitions make your C: drive atleast 40GB and use the rest for storage.
If you are unsure as to what or how to partition the HD, let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Guys 
I have reinstalled and solved that problem and thank you Bill when I ran the chipset first almost everything went in smoothly after that, the only problem left is the "Audio Device on High definition bus" I've look high and low but nothing seems to work, get so far and then installers say hardware not found. any ideas?

Henry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,
Have you done a full Microsoft Update yet? You may need the UAA driver from MS. Updating XP should install this.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I am on a different PC. The PC I had your info on crashed last night. Give me a couple of hours to get it up and runnig again.


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*

Bill you are a star! tis done and done, the UAA driver did the trick and the laptop is running smoothly. Thank you for all your help.
Cheers for now

Henry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver problem*

Hi Henry,:wave:
Glad you got it up and running:grin:
Don't be a stranger. Check back when you can and enjoy the forum!
And as always Brow96, thanks for the assistray:
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver problem*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Henry,:wave:
> Glad you got it up and running:grin:
> Don't be a stranger. Check back when you can and enjoy the forum!
> And as always Brow96, thanks for the assistray:
> ...


That site: 

http://www.uktfs.co.uk/

Is in my bookmarks now. Lot's of computer model there AND information that is useful, even if they have no drivers available.

Bill


----------

